# Team USA jackets! (2nd order)



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 13, 2013)

If anyone is interested in a jacket but didnt get the time or have the money before the cut off, here is your second chance. Im primarily doing this because the jacket I got was too big, and these jackets need to be ordered in bulk. I need atleast 7 people to show interesest. I will try to make these jackets identical to Anthony's jackets. The more people that are interested, the less these jackets will cost. Im not sure how many people would be interested in this, therefore I will not be able to give an accurate price for these jackets at this time. If you're interested in this second order please let me know in this thread before Dec. 31st. Hopefully I can make the order by the 3rd, have them by the 10th, send them out by the 13th, and everyone can have them by the 20th of January. This is just a rough draft so to speak, it is not set in stone. If my work schedule gets hectic, this wont be the case.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Im not sure how many people would be interested in this, therefore I will not be able to give an accurate price for these jackets at this time.



You could give approximate prices for different numbers of buyers (10, 20, 30, ..., 100).


----------



## kcl (Dec 14, 2013)

I didn't have the money the first time around. I'm interested if it doesn't cost too much.

Edit: anyway, I'm a yes.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 14, 2013)

Very interested, regardless of price.
Yesterday I wished there was a second order.

Edit: Last names on the jacket?


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Dec 14, 2013)

i would be interested


----------



## legoanimate98 (Dec 14, 2013)

My mom just said that I could get one as a christmas present.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 14, 2013)

Yupp, last names will be added!!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't know what you've found already, but a while back I looked this up, seems to be about $52 if you buy 20 (or about $47 if you buy 50):
http://www.customink.com/lab?BN=true&cid=kgw0-000y-f8j1


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 14, 2013)

I would be interested, but I don't know if I can get one, depending on the cost.


----------



## SnipeCube (Dec 14, 2013)

I would be interested depending on the price.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 14, 2013)

I am interested.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm VERY interested if the price is less than 60 or something. After hillsdale fall 2013 top 4 half of finals, where I was the only one not wearing one (lucas drew and anthony were wearing them), I will need one very much!


----------



## Slapcuber (Dec 14, 2013)

im interested but ill fully commit when i know the cost!


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 14, 2013)

I would be interested! It depends on pricings!


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 15, 2013)

My level of interest depends on what the price of the jackets ends up being.


----------



## rokicki (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm interested, but I've only competed in one competition. Is that
sufficient for eligibility?


----------



## CubingIQ (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm in, just let me know when.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 15, 2013)

rokicki said:


> I'm interested, but I've only competed in one competition. Is that
> sufficient for eligibility?



You dont have to be nationally ranked, or average sub 10. Anybody who wants a jacket may get one. Ill be figuring out prices later tonight.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm interested depending on the price 

Instead of trying to match up the second order jacket to the original jacket (I've tried this before ;P), have you asked Anthony if he'd be willing to give you the design? I know he spent a long time trying to find the perfect design, so it must be hard to just give it away to someone else, but he isn't managing the orders this time so I don't really see much of a burden, other than giving away his own work. I think it shatters a little bit the "Team USA" unity if there are two different jacket designs (I'm not saying you wouldn't do a great job creating a replica design, but it won't be 100 percent the same).


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 15, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> I'm interested depending on the price
> 
> Instead of trying to match up the second order jacket to the original jacket (I've tried this before ;P), have you asked Anthony if he'd be willing to give you the design? I know he spent a long time trying to find the perfect design, so it must be hard to just give it away to someone else, but he isn't managing the orders this time so I don't really see much of a burden, other than giving away his own work. I think it shatters a little bit the "Team USA" unity if there are two different jacket designs (I'm not saying you wouldn't do a great job creating a replica design, but it won't be 100 percent the same).



I actually just sent Anthony a PM. So I just got done with figuring prices out. 
10 buyers = $63
20 buyers = $59
Anything higher than 20, and the price stays the same. I know I said before that last names will be added, but its alot cheaper and easier without them. Keep in mind, this is Anthonys design and I will need his permission to do this. So dont get too hyped up, incase hes not comfortable with me doing this.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 15, 2013)

Last names or no anymore?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 15, 2013)

Phillip1847 said:


> Last names or no anymore?


 Well, if its that big of a deal to some people ill do last names. Anyone who would like their last name added, will pay an extra $10.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Dec 15, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the accommodation!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 15, 2013)

Or you could just use Zazzle


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 15, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> Or you could just use Zazzle



Im using customink, its about the same price. Although ive added an addition $15 for shipping fees.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 15, 2013)

I just meant that Zazzle allows you to buy them individually.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 15, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> I just meant that Zazzle allows you to buy them individually.



Ohh Im sorry, I'm kind of slow at times. I probably would of if I had heard of it sooner. If Anthony isnt cool with this ill definately have to do that!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2013)

rokicki said:


> I'm interested, but I've only competed in one competition. Is that
> sufficient for eligibility?



You should get one not just with your name but also with a number. A big fat 20.


----------



## Katazui (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm interested! Size M, Nguyen (Last name)!

How would you be able to make a replica? Do you have the Team USA logo on your hard drive or usb? Can we see a picture?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 15, 2013)

Katazui said:


> I'm interested! Size M, Nguyen (Last name)!
> 
> How would you be able to make a replica? Do you have the Team USA logo on your hard drive or usb? Can we see a picture?



No I do not have the team usa logo. Ive contacted Anthony about that. If you want pictures just look at the original team usa jackets thread, because honestly they will be identical. Also remember, this still needs to be approved by Anthony.


----------



## rokicki (Dec 15, 2013)

Stefan said:


> You should get one not just with your name but also with a number. A big fat 20.



In that case, you *have* to get a big pink heart under your name.

I'm sort of curious; can't we just get a design and a standard jacket
on one of the websites, and let people order their own? I understand
a bulk order can be cheaper, but how much are they individually?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 15, 2013)

rokicki said:


> In that case, you *have* to get a big pink heart under your name.



That's gonna change. Your 20 probably won't.



rokicki said:


> I'm sort of curious; can't we just get a design and a standard jacket
> on one of the websites, and let people order their own? I understand
> a bulk order can be cheaper, but how much are they individually?



Good idea, though apparently at least at CustomInk you need to order at least six, and then they cost $82 (instead of $52 when buying 20).


----------



## Katazui (Dec 17, 2013)

Any news on the approval ?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 17, 2013)

No messages in my inbox yet:/


----------



## Rich (Dec 18, 2013)

I am interested!


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Dec 19, 2013)

So I talked with Anthony the other day. Obviously theres alot of work involved with this. After all, there were over 95 individual orders he dealt with. With that being said, Anthony will be organizing the second order. I know people are very anxious to get their new jacket, but after all Anthony is a VERY busy man, therefore there will be no rush for the second order. When Anthony is ready to organize a second order on these jackets, he will. Please do not private message him about these jackets, he will make a new thread on the matter when he is ready.

For anyone still interested, Anthony has given me permission to make jackets similar to the original. Theyll have the US flag, identical to Anthonys. Although I wont be doing last names, so the US flag will be about 4 or 5 times the size. In the front, the logo will be just a standard rubiks cube with the " Team USA" saying above it. Again, if I dont get more than 6 people this will not be happening. Prices stay the same.


----------



## Katazui (Dec 30, 2013)

I think people would buy an second order if they had last names.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Dec 30, 2013)

My birthday is feburary. Am interested depending on price


I must second the guy above me.


----------



## Katazui (Jan 2, 2014)

Could you try getting last names on the jacket?


----------



## Katazui (Jan 16, 2014)

Rubiksfreak said:


> So I talked with Anthony the other day. Obviously theres alot of work involved with this. After all, there were over 95 individual orders he dealt with. With that being said, Anthony will be organizing the second order. I know people are very anxious to get their new jacket, but after all Anthony is a VERY busy man, therefore there will be no rush for the second order. When Anthony is ready to organize a second order on these jackets, he will. Please do not private message him about these jackets, he will make a new thread on the matter when he is ready.
> 
> For anyone still interested, Anthony has given me permission to make jackets similar to the original. Theyll have the US flag, identical to Anthonys. Although I wont be doing last names, so the US flag will be about 4 or 5 times the size. In the front, the logo will be just a standard rubiks cube with the " Team USA" saying above it. Again, if I dont get more than 6 people this will not be happening. Prices stay the same.



Could you please try getting last names?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry there's not enough interest, these jackets will not be made.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm interested!


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 12, 2014)

So am I


----------



## kcl (Mar 12, 2014)

Myself as well.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lets generate enough interest to motivate Anthony to create a second order?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah, my parents were nabbing at me at Toledo for not getting them.  I really want one


----------



## Tyler newey (May 14, 2014)

i would like one how much ?


----------



## JKNK (May 15, 2014)

i think everyone is interested


----------



## BrianJ (May 15, 2014)

I am!


----------



## Fawn (May 15, 2014)

Wow, this thread made one hell of a comeback! Cool! I've been wanting a jacket, myself.


----------



## rokicki (May 15, 2014)

I am.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 15, 2014)

Given that Anthony has a pretty busy schedule with the LSC currently, I don't think you'll see another order until Fall at the earliest, and that's a very optimistic outlook.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 15, 2014)

I'll be really surprised if Anthony does ANOTHER order.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (May 15, 2014)

Yes, everyone go back and read the posts. This thread is basically dead now, Anthony will be making a second order when he's ready. Otherwise you can try to replicate the logo and make it yourself.


----------



## Anthony (May 15, 2014)

I'll consider doing another batch in July in anticipation of Nats.


----------



## Fawn (May 15, 2014)

IT HATH BEEN DECLARED... Sorta


----------



## Tyler newey (May 15, 2014)

I switched the logo on the front to the real thing

make them NOW I was to late for both orders


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 15, 2014)

Tyler newey said:


> make them NOW I was to late for both orders


No offense dude but Anthony's a bit busy right now and yelling at him is going to make it happen any faster.


----------



## kcl (May 15, 2014)

Tyler newey said:


> make them NOW I was to late for both orders



Well somebody can't read. "I will consider another order in July."

Was something not clear about that?


----------

